# Afghanistan's Bruce Lee



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2014)

Afghanistan's Bruce Lee

Abbas Alizada aka Bruce Hazara







Enter "Bruce Hazara"


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Interesting. Nice to see something positive and different from Afghan.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

Saw something about him on the television the other day.  He looks the part and I give him credit for training . 
Other than that I would have to see him in person  a few times in different situations before I jumped to any conclusions as to his ability


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Saw something about him on the television the other day.  He looks the part and I give him credit for training .
> Other than that I would have to see him in person  a few times in different situations before I jumped to any conclusions as to his ability



Maybe a little dubious do you think?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

not really. I just have not seen him do anything at this time and have only seen a brief clip of him
being able to look like someone and immediate some moves dose not prove your any good


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> not really. I just have not seen him do anything at this time and have only seen a brief clip of him
> being able to look like someone and immediate some moves dose not prove your any good



Cool. Yeah suppose so. Guess the proof will be on pudding at some point.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

If he's allowed to live that long. He will more than likely be shot.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> If he's allowed to live that long. He will more than likely be shot.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not feeling it. There is only one Bruce Lee, now I have to go wash my eyes out after looking at the OP link.......

Nice try BH, but....................


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> If he's allowed to live that long. He will more than likely be shot.



Cynical, but would not surprise me!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Not in the least cynical but I know only too well what happens to figures that don't conform to what the Taliban want.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Not in the least cynical but I know only too well what happens to figures that don't conform to what the Taliban want.



Guess not then. Yes Taliban are just evil scum. Heard a few horror stories from squaddies I know. Not good.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't have to listen to the stories to know sadly.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I don't have to listen to the stories to know sadly.



Still incomprehensible to me in reality. Thankfully I am not one to pry and engineer a conversation. It was all volunteered by them. Probably sanitised as well. So yeah not good


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Still incomprehensible to me in reality. Thankfully I am not one to pry and engineer a conversation. It was all volunteered by them. Probably sanitised as well. So yeah not good



It's hard to explain so that people can understand, if you start talking people's eyes either glaze over from boredom or they start asking questions you can't or don't want to answer. Often the soldiers are asked how many 'bad guys they killed or were they in a real 'fire fight'. One thing for sure is that you don't come back the same as you went even if just training Afghan police officers.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

Didn't see this until this morning. I gotta' figure out how I'm missing so many posts.

That was pretty cool. And the Yahoo linked vid had me smiling all the way through.

Man, it's got to be tough coming from his part of the world. Might have some interesting gi choices, though.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

Buka said:


> Didn't see this until this morning. I gotta' figure out how I'm missing so many posts.
> 
> That was pretty cool. And the Yahoo linked vid had me smiling all the way through.
> 
> Man, it's got to be tough coming from his part of the world. Might have some interesting gi choices, though.



Yeah, guess they would quite interesting


----------

